
A startup is pitching a mind-uploading service that is 100 percent fatal - djsumdog
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610456/a-startup-is-pitching-a-mind-uploading-service-that-is-100-percent-fatal/
======
probe
The reality of cryonics is a little bit more nuanced than I originally
thought. Here's a really good read which changed my mind and puts more color
to what Nectome is trying to do -
[https://waitbutwhy.com/2016/03/cryonics.html](https://waitbutwhy.com/2016/03/cryonics.html)

------
SiempreViernes
Wow, so now the cryogenic companies have come to their logical conclusion and
will actively kill their customers instead of waiting for them to die on their
own.

Still, I don't see why a viable brain scan from your dead brain has
significantly better probability than getting your entire body rebuilt from
your frozen carcass, so it seems like the competition with the straight up
cryo guys for the gullible optimists should be pretty intense. Especially as
cryo companies have a longer track record of staying solvent (if they have, I
have not idea actually).

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577627)

350+ comments

